# Kuala Lumpur To Become A "Wireless City" with free internet coverage.



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*P1’s WiMAX to complete Bandar Sunway’s broadband coverage *
by Racheal Lee, 15 Jul 2008 11:42 AM, THEEDGEDAILY











From left: Packet One Networks (M) Sdn Bhd CEO Michael Lai, Sunway Group 
president Datuk Chew Chee Kin and Subang Jaya state assemblywoman 
Hannah Yeoh at the signing ceremony yesterday between Sunway Group and 
Packet One Networks at Sunway Resort Hotel to offer complete broadband 
coverage of Bandar Sunway.

PETALING JAYA: Packet One Networks (M) Sdn Bhd (P1) is deploying its WiMAX facilities to offer complete broadband coverage of *Bandar Sunway, Malaysia’s first “integrated wireless community*.” 

P1 chief executive Michael Lai said the company would only start the project in Bandar Sunway after it launches its WiMAX services in the next two months. 

“WiMAX services would be deployed to cover more areas in Bandar Sunway and it will be done by year-end,” Lai said after signing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Sunway Group yesterday. 

He said P1 was still calculating the cost of setting up the WiMAX services in the 320-hectare township. 

WiMAX, short for Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access, is a standards-based technology that enables delivery of last-mile wireless broadband access as an alternative to cable and digital subscriber line (DSL). It is enables quad play — voice, video, Internet and mobility. 

P1 and Sunway Group signed the MoU to extend wireless services to the entire Bandar Sunway through the second phase of their project. They started the first phase of the project early this year to provide wireless coverage by using mash WiFi technology. 

The wireless broadband coverage is currently accessible in Pyramid Mall, Sunway Lagoon Theme Park, Monash University, Sunway University College, Sunway Metro and Sunway Mentari. 

The two companies invested some RM1.5 million for the first phase of the project, which was completed in the second quarter. Both parties declined to reveal the funding proportion. 

“Over 100 WiFi hotspots have been activated within these areas, currently benefiting business users, students and visitors to Bandar Sunway. This will also benefit some 30,000 residents and two million visitors to Bandar Sunway,” Sunway Group’s president Datuk Chew Chee Kin said. 

“We will cover as much as we can. Of course we won’t cover places with no usage,” Chew said, adding that the wireless services currently covered 60% to 70% of the township, excluding the residential areas. 

Users can get free WiFi access with speed capacity of 128 kilobytes in Pyramid Mall. Nevertheless, users from the other five locations need to pay for the wireless access of up to 512 kbs. P1 charges RM5 for 24-hour usage, RM10 for seven-day usage and RM20 for 30-day usage. 

“The first thing we should have is connectivity. Once we have the connectivity, we can go to the next step by improving the (speed) capacity to serve the community,” Lai said. 

Subang Jaya assemblywoman Hannah Yeoh, who witnessed the signing ceremony, said she would like to see other corporates offer similar services in other areas in Subang Jaya. 

“It is very handy and convenient because people can work from anywhere. They can work from a café or restaurant,” Yeoh said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bandar Sunway to be first integrated wireless township in Malaysia*
Tuesday July 15, 2008, TheStar










Sunway Group President Datuk Chew Chee Kin( (right), Subang Jaya 
Assemblywoman Hannah Yeoh (centre) and Packet One Networks Sdn Bhd 
(P1)CEO Michael Lai exchanging souvenirs after an MOU signing between P1 
and the Sunway Group and the launch of the wireless broadband services at 
Sunway Resort Hotel & Spa in Petaling Jaya - Starpic by Brian Moh

PETALING JAYA: The Sunway group will turn Bandar Sunway into the first integrated wireless township in Malaysia by year-end.

The group will provide 30,000 Bandar Sunway residents and two million visitors yearly access to the Internet without boundaries.

The group with its partner, Packet One Networks (M) Sdn Bhd (P1), had just completed the first phase of the township’s wireless broadband development while the second phase is expected to commence soon.

Sunway group president Datuk Chew Chee Kin said currently 60% to 70% of the township, minus the residential areas, had the Internet service.

“We have set up 100 wireless fidelity (WiFi) hotspots, benefiting business users, students and visitors. At the moment, you can access the Internet for free at Sunway Pyramid,” he said after Sunway group signed a memorandum of understanding with P1 to continue with the second phase of broadband development yesterday.

“After 20 years of developing this city to epitomise ‘resort living within the city’, we are moving ahead to become the first integrated wireless township in Malaysia and maybe in the region too,” he said.

P1 is a subsidiary of Green Packet Bhd, which was awarded one of four worldwide interoperability for microwave access (WiMAX) licences by the Government last year.

P1 chief executive officer Michael Lai said the first phase of broadband development cost about RM5mil while the second phase’s cost had yet to be worked out.

“The current phase involves deploying (WiMAX) to cover more areas within this 800-acre township, complementing the WiFi usage that had been used in the first phase,” he said. The areas covered in the first phase include Sunway Pyramid Shopping Mall, Sunway Lagoon Theme Park, Monash University Sunway Campus, Sunway University College, Sunway Metro and Sunway Mentari.


----------



## Doy22 (Aug 14, 2008)

I see no reasons to further install WiFi access points at places like shopping malls and KL convention center when there are already having sufficient exisiting service providers with services there, such as TM Hotspots, Maxis Utopia and Airzed. If you say you want to provide completely "free" services, come on!

In addition, what is the need to have so many access points installed when we now have more advanced technology like cellular wireless and WiMax that can extend coverage and use less equipments like access points and transmitters? The reason behind WiFi that boasted its popularity 5 years ago was due to lack of technologies like HSDPA, EVDO, and WiMax. At that time, the only solution to mobile wireless is WiFi, even it was limited to shorter distance, but far more better than GPRS and 1xRTT. We are now in a different environment, we need to twist our "brain" to adapt to newer technologies, not the footstep to follow other people to do what they did 5 years ago.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Doy22 said:


> I see no reasons to further install WiFi access points at places like shopping malls and KL convention center when there are already having sufficient exisiting service providers with services there, such as TM Hotspots, Maxis Utopia and Airzed. If you say you want to provide completely "free" services, come on!
> 
> In addition, what is the need to have so many access points installed when we now have more advanced technology like cellular wireless and WiMax that can extend coverage and use less equipments like access points and transmitters? The reason behind WiFi that boasted its popularity 5 years ago was due to lack of technologies like HSDPA, EVDO, and WiMax. At that time, the only solution to mobile wireless is WiFi, even it was limited to shorter distance, but far more better than GPRS and 1xRTT. We are now in a different environment, we need to twist our "brain" to adapt to newer technologies, not the footstep to follow other people to do what they did 5 years ago.


Big reason. Cost. Especially when travelling. 3G services maybe all very good when staying in your home country, but many people have internet access in their phones now, and as soon as you leave your country, people are hit with massive data-rates. I'm not talking just small amounts, but extraordinary costs. Either these prices have to go down, or people will still like to use wifi when available.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green Packet plans to invest RM1b*
Published: 2008/08/20 BusinessTimes

GREEN Packet Bhd, which owns WiMAX licensee Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd (P1), plans to invest RM1 billion over the next five years to boost its WiMAX network coverage.

The company aims to provide WiMAX access services to 60 per cent of Malaysians by 2012.

"We plan to invest RM300 million this year alone, so that we can reach 25 per cent of the population. In total, we will be investing RM1 billion until 2012," group managing director Puan Chan Cheong told the media in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Puan expects its WiMAX business, launched in Kuala Lumpur yesterday, to be EBITDA-positive (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortisation) by 2010.

*The P1 WiMAX is currently available in KLCC, Golden Triangle, Pekeliling, Setapak, Gombak, Seri Rampai, Sentul, Pudu, selected areas in Subang Jaya, USJ1, USJ7 and Subang Hi-Tech area. *

It intends to extend coverage to Petaling Jaya, Damansara, Klang, Port Klang, Johor Baru, Kedah, Perak, Negri Sembilan, Malacca and other major cities by end of this year.

"We aim to sign up 100,000 subscribers within the first 12 months. We are going to be very aggressive," said P1 chief executive officer Michael Lai. 

P1 offers residential users a 1.2 megabit per second package for as low as RM89 a month, if customers sign up to a two-year package.

"That's a great value proposition. We are offering customers 20 per cent more bandwidth for 20 per cent less in price," Lai said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*P1 Wimax Launch Event - 2008 *
Date : 19th August 2008
Day : Tuesday
Venue : Mandarin Oriental Hotel, Kuala Lumpur

by Saravanan07























































Image by : Dannyfoo.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Roll out WiMAX services by year-end, says Shaziman *
by Tony C H Goh, 20 Aug 2008 4:52 PM THEEDGEDAILY










KUALA LUMPUR: WiMAX operators have been given until the end of the year to roll out their services or risk having their licences revoked, said Energy, Water and Communications Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor. 

Speaking to reporters after the launch of Green Packet Bhd’s P1 WiMAX services here yesterday, Shaziman said the remaining three operators were expected to meet the requirements, as stated in their detailed business plans (DBP) submitted to the government last year as part of the conditions in the award of the licences. 

The other three companies awarded the WiMAX licences in March last year were REDtone International Bhd, YTL Corp’s Bizsurf (M) Sdn Bhd, and Asiaspace DotCom Sdn Bhd. 

Shaziman said the ministry would ensure that WiMAX operators complied with the standard of services promised such as availability and speed of connection, and would not hesitate to take action if they breached the conditions. 

“We have received a lot of complaints from consumers regarding the unsatisfactory services provided by the existing broadband Internet service companies. 

“Action has been taken against broadband Internet service providers for not living up to their service quality, with fines and penalties totalling more than RM50 million collected last year,” Shaziman said. 

On the controversial RM15.2 billion highspeed broadband (HSBB) project to be undertaken by Telekom Malaysia Bhd and the government, Shaziman said the government would go ahead with the venture. 

Nonetheless, he said the government would study the proposal submitted by Pahang-based High Speed Broadband Technology Sdn Bhd (HSBT) to the cabinet committee earlier this month. 

“There is nothing wrong with looking at the proposal if it could really provide us with a better deal. But the decision on this matter will be made after the Cabinet Broadband Committee meeting chaired by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak,” he said. 

The committee approved the HSBB project and in September last year, an announcement was made by Najib on the project to wire up the urban areas with fibre-optic cables. 

The government is hoping to roll out broadband services to 50% of households in the country by 2010. Meeting that target would increase Malaysia’s gross domestic product by 1%, or RM6.7 billion, and create 135,000 new jobs, Shaziman said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green Packet eyes regional WiMAX licence*
Published: 2008/08/21 
BusinessTimes

All South-East Asian countries have the potential to roll out WiMAX services and Green Packet is keen to explore more WiMAX licences, says its group managing director

NEXT generation mobile broadband networking solutions developer, Green Packet Bhd, is targeting to secure at least one new worldwide interoperability for microwave access (WiMAX) licence from South-East Asian countries within the next 12 months.

Indonesia, with the largest population, is expected to issue the licences by year-end or next year while Thailand and Vietnam had already issued the WiMAX licence, its group managing director and chief executive officer Puan Chan Cheong said. 

“All South-East Asian countries have the potential to roll out WiMAX services and we are keen to explore more WiMAX licences,” he told a media briefing on his company’s second quarter financial results today. 

“We believe with the clear leadership in WiMAX service business in Malaysia, our chances of winning licences in other countries should be promising,” he said, adding that Green Packet would also consider entering the market via joint venture.

Green Packet posted a lower pre-tax loss of RM5.61 million for the second quarter ended June 30 2008 compared with pre-tax profit of RM13.16 million a year before caused by heavy investments in the broadband business.

Its revenue also declined to RM22.45 million from RM35.56 million previously due to higher operating cost incurred by Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, WiMAX’s operator arm.

“We are very serious and committed to continue investing in this long-term business though we would suffer in the first few years,” he said.

On the second-half financial performance, Puan expects the revenue to be flat as compared to last year.

However, Green Packet projected the second-half revenue to be much stronger than the first-half as the new WiMAX service would start contributing revenue, he said.

“The 2008 financial year will remain challenging to moving forward with continued heavy investment into actively rolling out WiMAX services and to solidify our footing in new markets for the solution business,” he added. — Bernama


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A city in rapid ascension. KL's doing very little wrong. I'm constantly impressed with this city, and Malaysia in general. kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green Packet highly optimistic in WiMAX biz *
by Ellina Badri, 22 Aug 2008 4:34 PM
THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: Green Packet Bhd, which expects to return to the black in three years, is highly optimistic on its outlook as it has received "overwhelming interest" from local and foreign investors willing to participate in the expansion of its worldwide interoperability for microwave access (WiMAX) business. 

Its group managing director and chief executive officer Puan Chan Cheong (pic) said: "We are very serious and committed to investing in this long-term business, even though we will suffer some short-term losses in the first few years. We expect to see a net profit in 2011."

The company, the first of four WiMAX licence holders to roll out its service, reported a RM7.62 million net loss in the first half ended June 30, 2008 against a RM23.28 million net profit a year earlier, as policy uncertainty and slower demand in its China market slashed revenue. 

Revenue for the six-month period fell to RM44.79 million from RM66.96 million a year earlier, due to heavy promotional spending on its broadband business, and the poor performance of its businesses in the Middle East and Africa. 

Puan said the company was currently in talks with mainly foreign parties, which had shown "overwhelming interest" to invest in the expansion of its WiMAX coverage to 65% of the population in the west coast of Peninsular Malaysia by 2012. 

The company anticipates RM1 billion infrastructure spending until 2012 to increase its coverage, which is expected to reach 25% of the population by year-end. It had launched its service via its WiMAX operating subsidiary, Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd (P1), on Wednesday. 

"As far as P1 is concerned, we have solid plans which we will continue executing accordingly," Puan said. 

Going forward, he also said the company, through its recently incorporated unit, Packet One International Pte Ltd, was looking towards regional WiMAX deployment within the next 12 months. 

"We are really looking at various WiMAX operator licences, especially in Southeast Asia. We are targeting to have at least one more licence in the next 12 months, subject to the regulatory environment and market dynamics. 

"Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Indonesia, the Philippines are just a few of the countries in which we are very keen to explore for potential WiMAX licences," he said. 

He said the company would either bid for the licences independently or through a joint venture, adding it was difficult to project the size of its investment overseas as the amount spent was country-specific.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green Packet 1st in the World to Launch Comprehensive WiMAX CPE Series*
Wednesday October 1, 12:00 pm ET 
Source: Green Packet Berhad

CHICAGO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Green Packet Berhad (MYX:GPACKET) today signed an agreement with Alcatel-Lucent to jointly promote its WiMAX Rev-e (802.16e) products, including Green Packet’s new WiMAX Rev-e Customer Premise Equipment (CPE) and Intouch Connection Manager (CM) software.

This partnership also signifies the very first international launch of a comprehensive series of WiMAX CPE by one company. Green Packet’s devices which include outdoor and indoor subscriber modems and USB dongles will be widely distributed to Telecommunications Service Providers across the globe.

Green Packet is confident of the quality and reliability of its WiMAX CPE because the devices were field-tested for interoperability by Packet One Networks (P1) which was first to launch WiMAX Rev-e commercial services in Malaysia and the Asia Pacific region in August this year. Green Packet’s WiMAX Rev-e CPEs are also undergoing comprehensive and stringent interoperability testing (IOT) under Alcatel-Lucent’s Open Customer Premises Equipment (CPE) Program, which has been established to accelerate the development of a global and open WiMAX ecosystem.

“We are proud to collaborate with Alcatel-Lucent, the global WiMAX Rev-e market leader. We are also confident we will enjoy success in many markets with Telcos and ISPs because of the functional, modern design and consumer appeal of our devices and, more importantly, because these products are proven in-market,” said Kelvin Lee, Senior General Manager, Green Packet.

“This collaboration with Green Packet will further enhance the widespread adoption and development of WiMAX Rev-e in the Asia Pacific and it is further evidence of the key role Alcatel-Lucent’s Open CPE Program is playing in the WiMAX Rev-e eco-system,” said Karim El Naggar, Vice President and head of Alcatel-Lucent’s WiMAX activities.

Green Packet’s WiMAX Rev-e CPE comes complete with its Intouch CM software. Intouch is a lifestyle-centric solution which provides Operators with revenue-generating value-added services and applications which help to increase ARPU (Average Revenue per User).

Intouch also addresses the need for Telcos and ISPs to overcome the constant challenge of network congestion, by offloading bandwidth intensive networks to a WiFi network. This key advantage has been one of the reasons for its take-up by many Telcos in Asian markets.

Green Packet’s products and solutions are currently showcased at the Alcatel-Lucent booth #427, Hall F1, World WiMAX Exhibition and Conference, McCormick Place Convention Center, Chicago, USA.

*About Green Packet:*

Green Packet Berhad is a global technology company founded in the Silicon Valley. In 2000, Green Packet established its R&D and marketing centre in strategically located Malaysia. Today, it is headquartered in Kuala Lumpur and listed on the Main Board of the Malaysian Bursa and has approximately 500 employees. A leading developer of Next Generation Mobile Broadband and Networking Solutions, Green Packet’s mission is to provide a seamless and unified platform for the delivery of user-centric multimedia communications and services regardless of the nature and availability of backbone infrastructures. Green Packet has two key business pillars to empower Organisations, Telcos, Device Manufacturers, ISPs and end-consumers: Products & Solutions and Converged Telecommunications Services. For more information, visit: www.greenpacket.com


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Good for Malaysia

:applause:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur '08
My pictures


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Packet One sees profit from WiMAX by 2013*
By Roziana Hamsawi	Published: 2008/10/03 BusinessTimes

PACKET One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, one of four WiMAX operators in the country, expects its recently launched WiMAX network to contribute to profits within three to five years.

Chief executive officer Michael Lai said the telecommunications industry involves huge capital investment and is a long-term business.

"We should see a positive bottom line maybe in five years or less," he told Business Times in an interview.

WiMAX (Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access) is a wireless digital communications system intended for wireless broadband access at up to 10 megabits per second (Mbps) that promises to blanket a bigger area (up to 50km radius from a single base station).

Packet One became the first WiMAX operator to launch the system, albeit in a few selected areas in the Klang Valley.

"But we are proud to be the first in the world that has commercially rolled out this mobile WiMAX 2.3Ghz network," Lai said, adding that it is a platform for Packet One to become Malaysia's leading converged communications service provider.

Lai is confident its WiMAX will soon reach the targeted 10,000 subscribers since the official launch just two months ago.

He is unfazed by the competitition from the other three players as "it will only make us do better".

He said that a possible consolidation of the players in future will be decided by the market, as was done for cellullar phone players.

Lai pointed out that broadband penetration in the country was still low at between six and seven per cent, and that having four players competing would help boost the figure.

On its part, Packet One expects to provide WiMAX coverage to 25 per cent, or 6.5 million, of the population by the year-end, and 40 per cent, or 10 million, by end-2010.

It expects to provide WiMAX coverage to 60 per cent of the population within five years.

The government has set a target for all four players to provide 100 per cent WiMAX coverage in the country by 2010.

Packet One also aims to become a significant regional player within the next five years.

"We are on track to achieving this and are working hard to fast-track our goal. The amount we will spend towards this end will be determined in terms of the size of the market we want to go into," Lai said.

Being the first to launch the WiMAX network has definitely put Packet One on both the world and regional maps, he added.

"Our expertise is being sought after everywhere and we are excited to share our knowledge and skills."

Lai believes that the future is bright for WiMAX players as it will "lead the way in our connected world".

"The near future will see all mobile, portable consumer electronic devices embedded with WiMAX chips, and I am not even talking about enterprise connectivity yet. The application of WiMAX is all up to our imagination," he said.

He added that by end-2009, all Intel-empowered notebooks will be wireless and WiMAX-embedded, making "broadband very mobile and personal, similar to cellular".


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*WiMAX players tiptoe down tricky path*
By Goh Thean Eu	Published: 2008/10/04 BusinessTimes










AFTER dealing with occasional unstable broadband connection for some time, Nor Hazmin Chamili had enough. He decided to give broadband service provider Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd (P1) a try.

"I was so frustrated with the broadband connection. It was rather unstable. I guess it's about time to try something new," said Nor Hazmin, who has been using P1's service for more than two months.

P1 and its peers rolled out their broadband services recently. The four licence holders offer wireless Internet access to customers using WiMAX (Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access) technology.

*The three other firms are Asiaspace Sdn Bhd, YTL e-Solutions Bhd and REDtone International Bhd.*

The technology, when it matures, will be able to offer notebook and PDA (personal digital assistant) users Internet connection wherever they are: in the park, a moving taxi or while commuting by train.

This will give other wireless Internet service providers a run for their money. Currently, telephony firms like Maxis and Celcom (Malaysia) Bhd use third- generation mobile technology or a more advanced version called HSDPA (High-Speed Downlink Packet Access) to provide such services.

DiGi.Com Bhd will also offer such services by the end of the year.

But the new players, otherwise known as WiMAX operators, face a steep climb.

For instance, their coverage is limited as it is only available in some residential and commercial areas. By the year-end, the service is expected to be available for only 25 per cent of Malaysians.

Another stumbling block is the lack of WiMAX-enabled notebooks and other mobile devices. This means that they are competing directly with the larger and more experienced rival, Telekom Malaysia Bhd (TM).

"Clearly, the WiMAX players, based on the technology's current form, are a threat to TM in that they target the same customers," an Aseambankers analyst said.

Initial signs show that competition between the WiMAX players and TM is heating up.

Two days after P1 launched its services, TM countered with a bundling campaign.

It allowed Streamyx users to access its entire hotspot zones by paying another RM10 a month.

However, industry observers feel that WiMAX operators should not react too drastically as a price war would hurt everyone, and could even kill off some.

Rivals like TM, Celcom and Maxis will only experience minor bruises owing to their size.

Analysts believe that competing head-on against rivals with deeper pockets and wider coverage in the initial phase will only hurt the WiMAX players.

"The WiMAX players are still weak in terms of coverage as compared to their rivals using other technology. They will be pumping in billions of ringgit over the next few years to beef up their coverage; any price war could prolong their return on investments," the Aseambankers analyst explained.

It is also not the right time for players to indulge in a price war.

"The market, at (below) 20 per cent penetration rate, is not sizeable for a price war yet. You need to have at least 40 per cent penetration rate before you can have a business case on igniting a price war," said another analyst from a local research house.

So far, P1 and its peers have not pressed the panic button yet as they focus on expanding their coverage over the next two to three years.

For consumers, the entry of these new kids on the block can only mean one thing: more choices and better service.

In fact, besides offering the bundling programme, TM has also beefed up its customer service level substantially.

"My Internet connection was down sometime last week. I called TM and my connection was available almost immediately. They fixed the problem remotely. I think the competition (from the new players) has prompted them to improve," said Patrick, a Streamyx user for more than eight years.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia well positioned for 2009, says Intel M’sia MD *
30 Dec 2008 11:53 AM

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is well positioned to face the year ahead, although the economic outlook remains uncertain, said Intel Malaysia managing director Atul Bhargava. 

“More importantly, Intel believes in investing for the future. We have been through many cycles before and the one thing we have learned is you cannot save your way out of a downturn. 

“If companies want to be competitive, they need to invest to emerge as winners in a downturn. Companies that fall off the investment cycle in IT are taking a risk as next generation IT solutions will give them that winning edge,” he said in a statement. 

Bhargava said while business activity may slow down, the big challenges around energy, the environment, healthcare, education and life sciences were not going away. 

“If anything, they will get tougher. Hence, investment in new technology can address these critical issues in Malaysia as well as globally. All said and done, Intel believes that technology has been the engine of the economy for some time, and will continue to be so in the future.” 

Bhargava said Intel remained committed to the investments it had made in Malaysia. “After all, we have been here for more than 36 years, have invested nearly US$4 billion (RM14 billion) and currently employ close to 10,000 people to support our operations in Malaysia,” he said. 

Intel Malaysia country manager, sales and marketing Ryaz Patel said while 2009 would be a challenging year, he was confident that a concerted effort by consumers, corporations and the government would enable Malaysia to emerge from this economic transition stronger than before. 

“With shrinking global demand and less foreign direct investments available, the global marketplace will be even more competitive. It is therefore imperative for all Malaysians to raise the national productivity levels so that we can stay ahead of the curve, and make the country an attractive location for more foreign investments,” he said. 

He said Intel was committed to accelerate broadband adoption in Malaysia because widespread and affordable Internet access would allow Malaysians to be more competitive in a global economy. 

Patel said this was reflected in Intel Capital’s decision to invest RM50 million in Green Packet to kick-start Malaysia’s first mobile WiMAX network. 

*“Intel and Green Packet’s subsidiary, Packet One Networks, are working together to deploy Malaysia’s first nationwide 802.16e WiMAX network. *

“This is a significant milestone for Malaysia and WiMAX as it represents the first large scale commercial deployment of mobile WiMAX in Southeast Asia and the first large scale deployment of an 802.16e 2.3GHz WiMAX network outside of Korea,” he said. 

Meanwhile, Intel said 2008 had been a “very positive year” for the company. 

“Apart from extending its technology leadership in its 45 nanometer (nm) manufacturing process, Intel also introduced a wide range of new products, achieved several research and development, environmental and corporate milestones this year. 

“In addition, the company also spearheaded a number of marketing campaigns in Malaysia to stimulate consumer demand and spur further market growth among local PC manufacturers,” it said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green Packet plans aggressive campaign*
Published: 2008/12/31

GREEN Packet Bhd, (82) which owns WiMAX licensee Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, or P1, expects to provide wireless broadband coverage to 65 per cent of the population by 2012.

Group managing director Puan Chan Cheong said the company, one of four WiMAX licence-holders in the country, had allocated RM1 billion as investment and would be embarking on an aggressive marketing campaign to achieve its target.

"We aim to be aggressive," he told Business Times in Petaling Jaya.

Puan said that P1 expected to provide WiMAX coverage to 25 per cent, or 6.5 million, of the population by the year-end and 40 per cent, or 10 million, by end-2010.
WiMAX is a wireless digital communications system intended for wireless broadband access of up to 10 megabits per second (Mbps). It promises to blanket a bigger area of up to 50km radius from a single base station.

*P1 became the first operator to launch the wireless broadband technology in the country, albeit in a few selected areas in the Klang Valley.

To date, its coverage is available in the Kuala Lumpur City Centre, Golden Triangle, Pekeliling, Setapak, Gombak, Seri Rampai, Sentul, Pudu, selected areas in Petaling Jaya, Subang Jaya, USJ1, USJ7 and Subang Hi-Tech area.*

"We intend to further extend our coverage to Klang, Port Klang, Johor Baru, Kedah, Perak, Negri Sembilan, Malacca and other major cities by next year," Puan said.

P1 offers residential users a 1.2Mbps package for as low as RM89 a month if customers sign up for a two-year package.

Puan said the wireless broadband business was expected to contribute to profits within three to five years.

"We should see a positive bottom line maybe in five years or less," he said.

He added that the potential for broadband was huge given that out of six computers installed, five were without broadband access. In developed countries the ratio is three to one.

"We hope to change all that with our wireless broadband service, thus helping create a knowledge-based society in the country."

P1 was first in the world to roll out the mobile WiMAX 2.3Ghz network commercially, giving it a platform to become the country's leading converged communications service provider.

"To increase the number of broad-band users, the government could perhaps consider allowing Employees Provident Fund contributors to withdraw their savings to buy computers," Puan said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*P1 introduces new pricing packages for homes, offices* 
29-01-2009: 

KUALA LUMPUR: Green Packet Bhd subsidiary Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd (P1) will introduce new pricing packages for WiMAX users of its current promotional packages starting Feb 2, 2009. 

The provider of Malaysia's first WiMAX service will end its free modem promotional offer on Feb 1, 2009, five months after its commercial launch in August last year, according to its statement yesterday. 

P1's chief executive Michael Lai said the company would introduce five new subscription plans, which consist of three "Home" plans to meet the needs of personal users and two "Office" plans that are designed for businesses. 

"With these plans, we look forward to serving more Malaysians as we continue to aggressively roll out P1 WiMAX nationwide," he said. 

For the new plans on 12-month contract, subscribers will have to pay a subsidised amount for the WiMAX modem valued at RM999, Lai added. 

The P1 WiMAX service is only available in selected parts of the Klang Valley, Johor and Kedah.


----------

